# Recording a video with ipad pro while using Zoom H4n for audio



## CDWaterloo

I have a Zoom H4n and an Apple ipad pro. I am trying to record a video with ipad but don't want to use its internal mics. I connected the headphones/line output of Zoom H4n to ipad's headphones input. The video app in ipad was still using the internal mics. 

Basically, I tried to do something like in the following link with an ipad pro instead of a DSLR camera.

Using a Zoom H4n as an On-Camera DSLR Mic

Do I need to buy an apple ipad camera connection kit?

Thanks,

Cd


----------



## bzrkrage

I use an iRig Pro I got off Jiji.
IK Multimedia - Audio/Midi Interface for iOS
Can you use an 1/8” trs from the H4 to the iPad 1/8” input? (Or is I just the lightning jack)


----------



## CDWaterloo

bzrkrage said:


> I use an iRig Pro I got off Jiji.
> IK Multimedia - Audio/Midi Interface for iOS
> Can you use an 1/8” trs from the H4 to the iPad 1/8” input? (Or is I just the lightning jack)


Thanks for the suggestions. I tried 1/8" trs today. Unfortunately, it didn't work as well. I am not sure about the lighting jack option (I don't have the appropriate one to connect), but I think iPad cannot recognize Zoom H4n as an audio interface. It was not listed in Zoom H4n's website. It looks it is not possible to use Zoom H4n for audio with iPad without an extra digital converter. Zoom H5 can do it with a usb camera adapter though.


----------



## Shooter177

I just started doing this with my h4n and my GoPro, it was as simple as getting the external mic cable for the GoPro and plugging into the zooms line out jack, the audio quality is great! So I assume for your application you would just need a 1/8 to lighting cable adapter to plug into the iPad?


----------

